#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Exclusão digital no mundo feminino

## Sukkubus

Estava procurando um artigo e acabei me deparando com esse aqui. Tirei um pedaço de uma matéria publicada no "Núcleo de Estudos do Futuro". http://www.nef.org.br/modules.php?na...howpage&pid=21

*Dia 8 de março - tempo de um repensar tecnológico*

Nessa celebração tão intensamente vivida pelas mulheres e por todos aqueles que através delas visualizam um melhor futuro - é preciso repensar e expandir todos os critérios de comunicação virtual. Nesse repensar é emergente encarar com responsabilidade um grande "porém" nessa brutal expansão da Internet: a exclusão digital.

Muito se diz que com o advento da Internet chegamos ao futuro. Concordo, vivemos a realização de um sonho coletivo: todo o planeta interconectado onde o trabalho físico perde a importância e a criação do conhecimento se torna a fonte de valor real da riqueza. Para os entusiastas do ciberespaço, eu faço parte deles, as novas tecnologias de comunicação e informação aumentam as escolhas e têm um forte potencial harmonizador nessa era de transição conflituosa. Mas existem algumas questões emergentes para se resolver. Não podemos ignorar a realidade indigesta da exclusão digital. *A concepção das novas tecnologias ainda está pautada nas diferenças entre ricos e pobres, entre quem fala e não fala inglês, entre homens e mulheres.*

Nessa última questão, adoto uma perspectiva de gênero, que estrutura esse meu pensamento: é preciso fazer um realinhamento coerente com a realidade tecnológica e a realidade da mulher. *Por que ainda existem paredes nessa relação mulher e tecnologia? Por que, em vez da mulher trabalhar através da tecnologia, a tecnologia não pode trabalhar para a mulher?*

Surpresa para uns e não para outros, mas o numero de comunidades virtuais femininas superam de longe as comunidades masculinas. Uma questão essencial, substantiva e plural. No mínimo, digna de nota e estratégia. Paradoxalmente, os indicadores internacionais surpreendem ao revelar o declínio da inserção de mulheres na procura de programas de treinamento e desenvolvimento em ciências da computação. É preciso adequar a linguagem para o universo de aprendizagem feminino.

O jardim cibernético está florido. Importante é manter suas cores e conservar seu perfume através de estratégias que fortaleçam a mulher na sociedade, dando a elas acesso às novas tecnologias de informação, atendendo a sua real condição de mulher, numa linguagem apropriada, num formato adequado. *Tecnologias feminizadas que atendam a comunidade feminina, que as incluam, que facilitem as suas múltiplas atividades cotidianas.* E também que as eduquem e as apóiem em seu exercício de cidadania, na conquista de seus direitos sociais, econômicos e políticos. Enfim, para que tudo isso aconteça é preciso transformar a relação das mulheres com a tecnologia à luz dos mais profundos valores humanos.

Rosa Alegria 
futurista, Diretora da Perspektiva  Tendências, Cenários e Estratégias,
consultora de comunicação, membro do Conselho Estadual da Condição Feminina
[email protected]

Concordo que deve haver uma forma adequada de inclusão, pois isso facilitaria principalmente para as mais resistentes à tecnologia... mas discordo desse drama cor-de-rosa que foi feito. Afinal de contas, se as que têm foram atraídas do jeito que está, qual seria a dificuldade das outras?

Acho que no fundo o que realmente falta é vontade mesmo...  :Frown:

----------


## LenTu

> Concordo que deve haver uma forma adequada de inclusão, pois isso facilitaria principalmente para as mais resistentes à tecnologia... mas discordo desse drama cor-de-rosa que foi feito. Afinal de contas, se as que têm foram atraídas do jeito que está, qual seria a dificuldade das outras?
> 
> Acho que no fundo o que realmente falta é vontade mesmo...


leu meu pensamento... o q falta eh vontade... 

ateh onde me consta as mulheres num sonham com carreiras tecnologicas.... a maioria pensa em dominar o mundo... ahuahuahuaau.. (zuera)... mas tipo... nunka vi nenhuma mina virar e falah... "ah eu kero ser administradora di redes,...... ah eu kero ser programadora..."

no maximo o q eu ouvi foi... um... "ah eu kero ser dona da empresa q eu trabalhar... kero ser diretora.... kero ser advogada....".... 

ao meu ponto di vista.... o mundo tecnologico tah aberto a todos.. o q falta eh vontade... ou iniciativas... pro numero de mulheres aumentar.... 

:tiro:  :Wink:

----------


## Bios

> leu meu pensamento... o q falta eh vontade... 
> 
> no maximo o q eu ouvi foi... um... "ah eu kero ser dona da empresa q eu trabalhar... kero ser diretora.... kero ser advogada....".... 
> 
> ao meu ponto di vista.... o mundo tecnologico tah aberto a todos.. o q falta eh vontade... ou iniciativas... pro numero de mulheres aumentar.... 
> 
> :tiro:


Concordo tb ....

Falta vontade de conhecer algo novo .... diferente .... ter que pensar um pouco mtas vezes é barreira tb .... infelismente  :Frown:  

Eu não trabalho na área .... acho que issu ate me frustra um pouco ehehehe Faço outra coisa ...primeiro por influencias externas .... segundo ... pq naum achava que issu era para mim ... Hj de tanto fuçar aki no Under ... vejo que não é o bicho de sete cabeças que eu pintava ...

As vezes falta um "empurãozinhu" .... alguém que te mostre o caminho ... que faça a gente mudar akela concepção errada das coisas..

Ainda temos mto que mudar .....  :Wink:  mas a mudança interna é a primeira a ser feita .... antes de qq coisa ... :good:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Ainda temos mto que mudar .....  mas a mudança interna é a primeira a ser feita .... antes de qq coisa ... :good:


Ontem mesmo eu estava num barzinho com um pessoal e comentei com um deles que tinha puxado uma iso... (também não me perguntem pq eu falei isso alí, acho que era o horário, sabe como é...  :Frown: B) hehehehe) e quando eu falei "Linux", a menina disse: "prazer, Fulana de tal"... é difícil falar de Windows com essa turminha, ainda mais de Linux e derivados...  :Embarrassment:  

No encontro do Girls nós vamos falar de Linux, Bios e Ivy? :? 

Hehehehehehehe...

----------


## Arkanoid

Talvez a falta de interesse feminina na tecnologia possa estar baseada exatamente nas diferenças entre homens e mulheres...

Pelo q diz a ciência, e falando *generalizadamente*, a mulher tem + talento para comunicação (comunicação interpessoal, transmissão de idéias, compreensão do q o outro está dizendo, etc.) logo parece lógico que elas procurem tarefas que se relacionem mais com o 'humano', vcs sabem, trabalhos aonde interação social seja o mais importante.

Por outro lado parece que os homens têm uma tendência a gostar de mexer com 'mecanismos' (de novo, estou generalizando aqui), logo parece lógico que eles gostem de coisas como entender como funciona o motor de um carro (ou de um kernel  :Big Grin:  )... e daí tb preferir ficar o dia inteiro na frente de uma máquina, se 'relacionando' com os outros por e-mails, mensagens, etc.

Como disse isto são generalizações... nada impede que haja homens que sejam bons comunicadores ou mulheres que gostem de tecnologia (como vcs Underlinux Girls bem provam  :Smile:  )[/b]

----------


## Sukkubus

> Como disse isto são generalizações... nada impede que haja homens que sejam bons comunicadores ou mulheres que gostem de tecnologia (como vcs Underlinux Girls bem provam  )[/b]


  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  
Nossos planos é melhorar cada vez mais o Underlinux Girls (e o nosso conhecimento pessoal também... )

 :Smile:

----------


## Bios

> Nossos planos é melhorar cada vez mais o Underlinux Girls (e o nosso conhecimento pessoal também... )



Com certeza .. estou aprendendo mto com os artigos .... está sendo otimo :-) 

Mtas vezes passo mais tempo pesquisando aki no Under e em outros lugares do que fazendo coisas relativas a minha facul ....e meu trampo eheheheheheheh

Incrivel como o assunto prende a atenção  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fernando

Concordo com o Lentu ;]

----------


## LenTu

> Concordo com o Lentu ;]


caraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaka.... psy... deu as caras novamente.... 

i ae meu !! cumeh ki andam as coisas !?!?!

voltando ao assunto... acho q tah aumentando sim o numero di girls no linux.... otro dia vi uma minazinha no buzaum cuma camisa do slack... e tal... acho q tah aumentando o publico... progressivamente... vai ter um bom numero di girls... XD

----------


## Sukkubus

> Concordo com o Lentu ;]


Ai, que honra.
O chefe aqui...  :Embarrassment: ops: 

:kiss: 

Hahahahahahahahahahaha :}}}}

----------


## Bios

> Postado originalmente por psy
> 
> Concordo com o Lentu ;]
> 
> 
> Ai, que honra.
> O chefe aqui... ops: 
> 
> :kiss: 
> Hahahahahahahahahahaha :}}}}


Ai como puxa .... eheheheheheh

Tb tenho meu chefinhuu preferidoooo  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Frown: l) 

E ninguem sabe quem é né ? :P 
ahahahahahah

----------


## Sukkubus

> Postado originalmente por Sukkubus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por psy
> 
> ...


Puxa o que? não entendi...  :Embarrassment: ops: 
Hehehehehe...

Ele também é seu chefe... para quem vamos pedir salário logo mais? pra ele, óbvio... kkkkkkkkk...

----------


## Bios

> Puxa o que? não entendi... ops: 
> Hehehehehe...
> 
> Ele também é seu chefe... para quem vamos pedir salário logo mais? pra ele, óbvio... kkkkkkkkk...


Saláriooo ??? putzzz :roll: ahahahha

----------


## B1SH0P

> Postado originalmente por Sukkubus
> 
> Puxa o que? não entendi... ops: 
> Hehehehehe...
> 
> Ele também é seu chefe... para quem vamos pedir salário logo mais? pra ele, óbvio... kkkkkkkkk...
> 
> 
> Saláriooo ??? putzzz :roll: ahahahha


salario....rs*
ai psy dah um aumento p elas......dah uns 50% d aumento devido a falta de reajuste....kkkkkkkkkk

----------

